# Paypal



## tamsin (Mar 6, 2009)

I set up a Paypal account with a Bangkok Bank Be1st Debit Account card, a couple of years ago, never used it and now need it to pay listing fees for an ecommerce site.

My question is, how to transfer funds INTO my Paypal account? The only advice given on Paypal's site is the easy peasy process of transferring from an American bank account, not particularly helpful when Paypal is worldwide. 

Do I just pop along to the Debit Card issuing bank and transfer cash straight from my bank account? Thankyou.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tamsin, 

I'm in Australia and once a debit card is linked with an account and you have told paypal to accept that as your primary way of paying then paypal will automatically use that debit card to pay any amounts when you use it. 

That's how it's worked for me in the UK and in Australia, so I don't transfer money to paypal at all. 

Depending on the bank you may still incur foreign currency changes..... 

Hope this helps,
Karen.


----------



## tamsin (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking the trouble to reply Karen. Apparently, and after a 20 minute hold to stressed out sounding call centre Paypal guy in Singapore, there's no way here in Thailand you can add funds to your Paypal account _unless_ you're prepared to go through the hassle of having to find a chum with a Paypal account, have them transfer to your account and reimburse


----------

